# Schufa will Facebook-Daten sammeln



## ego1899 (7. Juni 2012)

Gerade eben gelesen...

Die Schufa hat ein "Forschungsprojekt" ins Leben gerufen in dem sie Daten von Facebook-Nutzern verwerten. In Zukunft entscheidet also mein privates Umfeld bzw. meine Facebook-Freunde (bei vielen ja 2 völlig verschiedene Dinge) darüber ob ich einen Handy Vertrag bekomme oder nicht? 
Ist dann bald meine Wohngegend ausschlaggebend oder wie? xD

Quelle: http://www.welt.de/f...Uebermacht.html

Die Schufa sagt an der einen Stelle nur ein Forschungsprojekt, an anderer Stelle ist die Schufa allerdings der Meinung:



> *...dass Informationen aus sozialen Netzwerken in Zukunft relevant für das Geschäft einer Wirtschaftsauskunftei werden können.*



Ganz schöner Hammer überhaupt auf so eine Idee zu kommen. Mit welcher Rechtfertigung so eine Forschung betrieben wird?

Die Forscher wollten erfahren...



> _*..."welche Web-Daten überhaupt verwertbar und welche Informationen im Netz generierbar sein könnten – dies ausdrücklich und vor allem auch unter dem Aspekt von gesellschaftlichen Risiken." Und: "Die HPI-Forscher kennen selbstverständlich den datenschutzrechtlichen Rahmen und werden ihn korrekt einhalten."*_



Wird alles wohl rechtlich überhaupt nicht haltbar sein, sollte man sowas überhaupt versuchen denke ich mal. Aber einen komischen Beigeschmack hat das ganze irgendwie...


----------



## H2OTest (7. Juni 2012)

Habe ich heute morgen auch gehört, Schwachsinn sowas ...
Gut, dass ich sowieso einen falschen Namen bei FB habe


----------



## Lari (7. Juni 2012)

Auch hier gilt wieder:
was ich nicht öffentlich per FB verbreite kriegt die Schufa auch nicht mit. Außerdem brauch ich mir um meine Kreditwürdigkeit keine Sorgen zu machen


----------



## ego1899 (7. Juni 2012)

Ja auch wieder wahr ist logisch. Aber es gibt halt nunmal Leute die da viel von sich preisgeben. Klar, selbst schuld und so kann man da sagen. Mir geht es eher um den Schritt den die Schufa da generell macht und nicht um die alte Diskussion was man bei Facebook jetzt preisgibt und was nicht.

Ich meine das meine eigene Kreditwürdigkeit wohl mal absolut rein gar nichts damit zu tun hat mit wem ich über welche Plattformen verkehre und wieso... Es gibt einfach keinen vernünftigen Grund das zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Juni 2012)

momentan ist es ja nur eine studie ob die schufa da in zukunft was machen kann. dabei wird wohl erstmal die frage geklärt werden, in wie fern man diese daten überhaupt für voll nehmen kann. wenn nicht fb selbst der schufa die ips udn damit regionen raus gibt, bleibt da nicht viel das man verwerten kann.
dennoch bin ich einmal mehr froh kein fbprofil zu haben


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Juni 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> momentan ist es ja nur eine studie ob die schufa da in zukunft was machen kann.


Irrelevant... das man überhaupt über sowas nachdenkt und sogar eine Studie macht ist schon mehr als bedenklich genug, da ist es vollkommen egal ob da bei was rumkommt oder nicht...


----------



## ego1899 (7. Juni 2012)

Ja genau das mein ich ja. "Hinter einem solchen Forschungsprojekt steckt immer eine Absicht".


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2012)

Wieder ein Tag an dem ich froh bin Facebook nicht zu nutzen


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Juni 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Irrelevant... das man überhaupt über sowas nachdenkt und sogar eine Studie macht ist schon mehr als bedenklich genug, da ist es vollkommen egal ob da bei was rumkommt oder nicht...



was man machen kann und was man machen darf sind 2 paar schuhe und darum gings mir. nur weil die schufa prüft was da theoretisch möglich ist, heißt es noch lange nicht das sie es später durchsetzen darf.


----------



## Ogil (7. Juni 2012)

Naja - an all die "Zum Glueck hab ich kein Facebook!"-Rufer: Dass die Schufa Euer Facebook-Profil nicht nutzen kann um Daten zur Einschaetzung der Kreditwuerdigkeit zu sammeln heisst noch lange nicht, dass das keine Auswirkungen hat. Auch dafuer koennte es Minuspunkte geben - immer nach dem Motto "Hat was zu verbergen". Ohne Details zu kennen wie die Einschaetzung beeinflusst kann man da nur schwer eine Aussage treffen...


----------



## Tikume (7. Juni 2012)

Ach wo wir grade bei Facebook sind, einmal "liken" bitte:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=396489950392139&set=a.389212137786587.80830.385999701441164&type=1&theater

Ist die Cousine von einer Arbeitskollegin die bei der Miss Asia Wahl mitmacht. Und die Schufa wird es sicher toll finden


----------



## Aun (7. Juni 2012)

der spaß der schufa widerspricht doch der gesetzgebung..... das solche institutionen versuchen auf sowas herumzutrampeln... bis mal wieder der ogh einschreitet....
riesen pfeifen


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht steigen dadurch ja die Facebook-Aktien wieder.


----------



## Aun (7. Juni 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Vielleicht steigen dadurch ja die Facebook-Aktien wieder.



muahahahaha lachflash. 
nächste meldung: "Schufa erstellt millionen gefälschter Facebook Accounts zur Legitimation ihrer Forschungsunterlagen."
und: "Facebook Aktien steigen durch unerwartet millionenfachen Anstieg der Acounts aus Deutschland."


----------



## ego1899 (7. Juni 2012)

Haha ja wer weiß, vielleicht is das auch ne Art Werbekampagne...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - an all die "Zum Glueck hab ich kein Facebook!"-Rufer: Dass die Schufa Euer Facebook-Profil nicht nutzen kann um Daten zur Einschaetzung der Kreditwuerdigkeit zu sammeln heisst noch lange nicht, dass das keine Auswirkungen hat. Auch dafuer koennte es Minuspunkte geben - immer nach dem Motto "Hat was zu verbergen". Ohne Details zu kennen wie die Einschaetzung beeinflusst kann man da nur schwer eine Aussage treffen...



Wenns danach geht kann man sich ja gleich einmotten....


----------



## Aun (7. Juni 2012)

tja wenn man aussieht wie ein frisch gef*cktes meerschweinchen (mz)und die profs trollt kann man sowas unter verbeugungen immer machen. aber kommste als kängurupopper (ja) ausm ausland macht dich die usa fertig für dinge, die dir ein lebenslang verknackter soldat, über dritte insiderquellen, versendet hat......
die schufa ist quasi das meerschwein und das volk sind der soldat


----------



## Remaire (7. Juni 2012)

Leute die auf Facebook zu viel Privates preisgeben haben selbst schuld.
Ganz einfach.

Aber die Schufa Holding AG ist sowieso ein Affenverein.


----------



## zoizz (7. Juni 2012)

Naja, wer sein ganzes Privatleben im Netz ausbreitet, erlaubt jedem damit umzugehen und zu arbeiten.
Und wer wirklich alles rausposaunt, sucht nur die letzte Konsequenz, damit er aus seinen Fehlern lernen kann.

Außerdem: Solange ich aus diesem SchuFa-Verhalten keinen Nachteil erfahre, sollen sie nur machen.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (7. Juni 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Außerdem: Solange ich aus diesem SchuFa-Verhalten keinen Nachteil erfahre, sollen sie nur machen.



Tolle Einstellung. Aber na ja, solange ich nicht in einem Kriegsgebiet lebe, sollen sie nur machen. Merkste was?


----------



## Tilbie (7. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.

Unterste Schublade auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Ogil (7. Juni 2012)

Natuerlich hat man davon potentiell einen Nachteil. Es geht sehr wahrscheinlich weniger darum Posts der Art "Schon wieder zu viel Kohle versoffen. Pleite :<" aufzuspueren, sondern vor allem um das Einordnen in statistische Gruppen. Und dazu koennte jede vorhandene Information genutzt werden: "Art des Profilbilds", "Ist Profil oeffentlich einsehbar", "Anzahl der Freunde", "Aktivitaet" usw.! Und da man eher nicht weiss, was welche Auswirkungen hat, wird man sich kaum vor Nachteilen bestimmter Informationen schuetzen koennen.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Juni 2012)

Ok ich bin nich bei Facebook und vielleicht klingt die Frage naiv aber:
1. Kann nicht jeder Trottel unter irgendwelchen Namen nen Facebook Account aufmachen ?
2. Woher weiß die Schufa welcher der 50 Herbert Mustermanns ich bin ?
3. Kriege ich jetzt keine Kredite mehr, wenn ich nich in der I Like Schufa Fangruppe bin ?


----------



## flaminator45 (7. Juni 2012)

Das bekommen die eh nicht durch, da werden unsere Datenschützer mit brennenden Fackeln gegenan stürmen. Und man kann den Problem ganz einfach endgehen, indem man keinerlei realer persönlicher Daten in Facebook hat z.b. mein ACC ist bishin zu den Daten von der Mailaddi mit de rich den ACC gemacht hab falsch.


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ok ich bin nich bei Facebook und vielleicht klingt die Frage naiv aber:
> 1. Kann nicht jeder Trottel unter irgendwelchen Namen nen Facebook Account aufmachen ?
> 2. Woher weiß die Schufa welcher der 50 Herbert Mustermanns ich bin ?
> 3. Kriege ich jetzt keine Kredite mehr, wenn ich nich in der I Like Schufa Fangruppe bin ?



1.) NEIN. außer die penner wissen wonach die suchen
2.) Schnitzel? Nein kriegen die Penner nie hart, außer sie nehmen BKA maßnahmen an.
3.) Heißt du Mario Kloschüsselreiniger? Dann bekomst immer nen Kredit

mal abgesehen, das die pfeifen abgedrehter als selber die bka oä sind........


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2012)

Das is jetzt schon der dritte oder vierte Post von dir den ich irgendwie so gar nich kapiere aber das is total lustig irgendwie 
Du hast auf jeden Fall viel Fantasie


----------



## Saji (8. Juni 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ok ich bin nich bei Facebook und vielleicht klingt die Frage naiv aber:
> 1. Kann nicht jeder Trottel unter irgendwelchen Namen nen Facebook Account aufmachen ?
> 2. Woher weiß die Schufa welcher der 50 Herbert Mustermanns ich bin ?
> 3. Kriege ich jetzt keine Kredite mehr, wenn ich nich in der I Like Schufa Fangruppe bin ?



Ich versuche mal verständlich zu antworten. ^^

1. Japp. Einige meiner Freunde sind in FB nur unter einem Pseudonym zu finden.
2. Da gibt es mehrere Faktoren. Geburtsdatum, Wohnort, Arbeit. Sofern diese Daten öffentlich einzusehen sind, was ich niemanden raten würde.
3. Auf Grund deines Profils, deiner Likes und deines persönlich Social Networks (e.g. die Freunde in deiner Liste) ließe sich wohl eine Art soziales Profil erstellen und damit könnte man dich eventuell in Risikogruppen einteilen. Wie gesagt immer unter der Voraussetzung, dass man dich auch gefunden hat und deine Daten öffentlich sind.


Sind die Daten nicht öffentlich müsste einen die Schufa erst einmal als Freund oder in ihre Gruppe hinzufügen. Und ich glaube nicht viele würden die Schufa gerne unter ihren "Freunden" sehen.


----------



## Caps-lock (8. Juni 2012)

Was bin ich froh, dass ich nur mit meinem Namen nicht im Internet zu finden bin .
Und selbst mit den richtigen Worten dazu führts hauptsächlich ins Leere.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Juni 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Was bin ich froh, dass ich nur mit meinem Namen nicht im Internet zu finden bin .
> Und selbst mit den richtigen Worten dazu führts hauptsächlich ins Leere.


So siehts aus. Ich halte seit jeher nichts von Social Networks und meide diese konsequent, egal ob Facebook, Myspace oder was auch immer. Hier bestätigt sich mal wieder, dass das die richtige Entscheidung ist.


----------



## floppydrive (8. Juni 2012)

Proleten Pack ohne Geld das über die Schufa heult, eure Armut kotzt mich an


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Proleten Pack ohne Geld das über die Schufa heult, eure Armut kotzt mich an


Wie sagte die Bloodhound Gang zu Pacman: Drogen sind schlecht! Hier sieht man wie recht sie haben.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juni 2012)

Put your Hands, 
Down my Pants,
And I bet you feel nuts!



@Topic: Da wird wahrscheinlich irgendwer, der bei der Schufa was zu sagen hat, sich die Frage gestellt haben, ob man mit Facebook was anfangen kann. Und deswegen muss das jetzt irgendein Depp machen. Die merken dann, dass es zu aufwendig ist, als dass es sich rentiert, und das war's dann.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Juni 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> @Topic: Da wird wahrscheinlich irgendwer, der bei der Schufa was zu sagen hat, sich die Frage gestellt haben, ob man mit Facebook was anfangen kann. Und deswegen muss das jetzt irgendein Depp machen. Die merken dann, dass es zu aufwendig ist, als dass es sich rentiert, und das war's dann.



sign...ist nicht das erste mal,dass irgendwelche armen schweine die idiotie der chefs ausbaden müssen...
und ich kann mich nur den anderen anschliessen,die das schon geposted haben:wer sein ganzes leben unbedingt im inet freigeben möchte,der soll das gerne machen...ich machs nich...


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Juni 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Put your Hands,
> Down my Pants,
> And I bet you feel nuts!


Falsches Lied.


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wie sagte die Bloodhound Gang zu Pacman: Drogen sind schlecht! Hier sieht man wie recht sie haben.



floppydrive ist ein leidenschaftlicher Troll, seine postings hier musst du nicht zu ernst nehmen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2012)

Als ob das jetzt den Braten fett macht.
Sollen sie die Daten halt direkt von Facebook kaufen.


----------



## Caps-lock (8. Juni 2012)

Wenn man dem Spiegel glauben darf, hat das Institut, dass die Internetschufaaktion durchführen wollte, den Vertrag mit der Schufa gekündigt.
Davon abgesehen hat sich Facebook auch beschwert, dass ein "automatisches Auslesen der Nutzerdaten" gegen ihre Nutzungsbedingungen ist.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wenn man dem Spiegel glauben darf, hat das Institut, dass die Internetschufaaktion durchführen wollte, den Vertrag mit der Schufa gekündigt.
> Davon abgesehen hat sich Facebook auch beschwert, *dass ein "automatisches Auslesen der Nutzerdaten" gegen ihre Nutzungsbedingungen ist.*


Natürlich ist es das, sie verkaufen sie ja schon.
Dumm wenn sie unnötig Konkurrenz bekommen.


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juni 2012)

> Pinnwandnachricht "Kann mir irgendeiner von euch 5000 Euro leihen? Ich bin total pleite. Naja, solange die SCHUFA nix weiß.": Basisscore -30%
> Pinnwandnachricht "Will sich irgendwer von mir 5000 Euro leihen? Ich hab so den Arsch voll Geld, ich weiß gar nicht wohin damit.": Basisscore +30%
> Pinnwandnachricht "Hey! Ich bin bald reich, weil ich mein gesamtes Vermögen in Facebook-Aktien gesteckt habe!!!!11elf!1": Basisscore -99%
> 
> ...



http://www.der-postillon.com/2012/06/ratgeber-so-wirkt-sich-ihr-verhalten.html


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juni 2012)

Nur zur Info:

Das Hasso-Plattner-Institut hat das Schufa-Forschungsprojekt gekündigt. Entweder sucht sich die Schufa ein anderes Forschungsinstitut dafür, macht es selbst oder gar nicht


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (13. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ist dann bald meine Wohngegend ausschlaggebend oder wie? xD



Ich will dich ja nicht erschrecken, aber deine Wohngegend beeinflusst jetzt schon deinen "Schufa-Score".


----------

